# LAST CHANCE! Holiday Fundraisers for Soulmate Rabbit Rescue



## HoneyPot (Dec 4, 2007)

[align=center]Rabbit Online's Current Featured Rescue:[/align]
[align=center]Soulmate Rabbit Recue







In support of the rescue, members of RO have put forth their talents!
Profits from the sale of these items will benifit the animals of 
Soulmate






Click here to read more about Soulmate Rabbit Rescue


FUNDRAISERS


:brownbunny*Greta's Bunny Hats*

Handknitted bunny hats (with ear holes!) by Greta! 
Gretais donating her talents
to help the rescue and get all our bunnies outfitted 
for the holidays!






Cost: $6 each or 3 for $15

PM Greta or Haleywith your order
then Pay for the hatshere:[/align]
[align=center]Haley's PAYPAL Account

Profits from the sale of the hatswill thenbe forwarded to Soulmate RR[/align]
[align=center]
:brownbunnyLeaf's eBay Store[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

:brownbunnyFlashy's Christmas Cards
Beautiful handcrafted (and personalized!) cards
for the Christmas Season

See the link above for Flashy's thread with ordering details






Order these RIGHT AWAY to get the
before Christmas!

You can Pay for the cards through Soulmate's PAYPAL Account
Log on to Paypal and send payment to this account:
[email protected][/align]
[align=center]


:brownbunnyNaturestee's Ornaments

Sweet Angel Bunnies and Photo Ornaments
Customize the colors of your Angel Wings
or put your own bunny photo in the Photo Ornament

PM your order to Naturestee and get theprice with shipping costs
Then, pay through Soulmate's PAYPAL account

Log on to Paypal and send payment to this account
[email protected]







If you wish to pay for your items in any other method, please PM Haley, Naturestee or TreasuredFriend for details on where you can send a cheque or money order.[/align]


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2007)

Yay the Santa hats are here! Mr. Tumnus is so excited to get his!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2007)

_o/` oh Julie o/`_

do you want the cardspayment in pounds or should I guestimate in US dollars? 



sas :?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 6, 2007)

US dollars, and Flashy and I will coordinate when the rescue month has ended.

I apologize, Pipp, for the belated response. Mr. Soulmate said I should check here: http://www.xe.com - universal currency converter. 

(Google on currency conversion for hyperlinks) 

Example 16 GBP = 32.42 USD. Mr. Soulmate said roughly a 1 to 2 conversion rate.

Hope this helps for anyone who'd like to order to benefit SRR.

... thanks for the little reminder.

********** hone: **********

Oh my, I am seeing names come to Paypal account ... and I run low on responding to everyone to verify your order. Rest assured that you will hear from me next week. The Committee Gals with the Crafting / Fundraiser Talents are the Best RO'ers to stay in touch with for the immediate "time."


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2007)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> I apologize, Pipp, for the belated response. Mr. Soulmate said I should check here: http://www.xe.com - universal currency converter.
> 
> (Google on currency conversion for hyperlinks)
> 
> Example 16 GBP = 32.42 USD. Mr. Soulmate said roughly a 1 to 2 conversion rate.


Your response was pretty quick, actually.  

I have the xe.comconverter sending me daily rates (comes from being a Canadian traditionally paid by Americans). 

Asmall word of warning... it'slikea 'prime rate' thing, the actually conversion usually has a few cents nicked somewhere during the travels -- the bank or whoever takes their piece. (Of course). :X Between that and the rates changing daily, best to add a bit to the total to avoid inadvertently stiffing the rescue and/or the craftspeople. 

sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 13, 2007)

:bump


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 19, 2007)

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH

my 2 bun angels arrived to day!

they are sooo cute..

and being the only orniments on my little tree, they are attracting alot of attention!

Thank you!

Natalie, cami, hunny!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 19, 2007)

I recieved my brown angel bun with purple wings in the mail the other day. I just love it !


----------



## Haley (Dec 19, 2007)

I got my 4 photo ornaments and my angel ornament today! They are so beautiful- thank you Angela for doing this! I cant think of anyone more deserving of our donations than Julie.


----------

